
Sci-fi writers like Arthur C. Clarke imagined we would feed space colonists - jelliclesfarm
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2012/06/arthur_c_clarke_and_other_sci_fi_writers_on_growing_food_to_feed_space_colonists_.html
======
bradknowles
The actual title is “Beyond Astronaut Ice Cream: How sci-fi writers like
Arthur C. Clarke imagined we would feed space colonists”.

